# Database anyone?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in having a Bolens Database? A "sticky" maybe with model and spec info, a place where you could check out a page on a repair manual. I was thinking of getting an inexpensive scanner and copying my "bolens medium tube frame tractors" manual, or certain requested pages if someone needs info. I have most of the original manuals for my attachments also and could copy those if anyone needed, such as sickle bar mower, 42" deck, front reel mower, shredder, snowblower,etc.
Maybe other members with similar documentation could add to with large frames or Q series etc.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me even though i don't have a Bolens for the ones who do it would be great.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

If you get the data together, I will build the front end and host it here... Great idea Six --- there seems to be a great Bolens following!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
What would be the best way to get the data to you? Scan it and post it here? Thanks for the support!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I also have manuals saved on disk for the large frames
1250 and HT23 and I would be happy to offer them to the
data base.

IMO this data base would be great for all mfg's forums.
Great Idea sixchows.:worthy:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The bolens tube frame manual covers models from 1962-1978. Including the 600,650,750, 800, 850,853,900,1000,1050,1053,1054,1055(G10),1155(G11),1220,1225,1253,1254,1255(G12),1256,1257,1453(G14),1456(H14),1556,and 1656(H16)
It covers General(model ID, specs, lube) Electrical Systems(wiring diagrams and trouble shooting) Drive Train( transmission service and troubleshooting) Fuel System( trouble shooting and carb adjustments) Chassis( steering,clutch, brakes,PTO) Hydraulic System( trouble shooting, operation and filters) Engine(trouble shooting and R&I)
Seperate engine manuals would cover overhaul, I have wisconsin TRA-10D and TR-10D.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Test to see size of cover page


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Look OK but try one about 25% larger.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

table of contents this one is 480x660 seems too small any suggestions?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You know my eyes ain't what they used to be.
So I am blowing these up to about full page size (8-1/2 x 11)
when I do the text get's a little fuzzy.

Please try reposting at 25% larger size so the blow-up doesn't
degrade as badly.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

No I'm not going to do every page as a seperate post, just trying it a little bigger 
this is 750x1032 I don't notice much difference?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dat's Moore Better:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Now that you figured out what size we should post pages,
How do we set up the data base ? Where do we post the
manuals ? 

Shouldn't there be a separate place for manuals only
so they don't wind up mixed in threads like this ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't have a clue I guess Andy will figure it out?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll start getting my large frame stuff together so I'm ready when
Andy  tells us where to put them.

Sixchows...Nice job on the scans. :idea:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That last one was nice. Could go a LITTLE bigger though.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

how's this?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK then THAT did not work..........


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just to see if this is too big


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If anyone needs a copy of anything listed in the index just ask. I don't mind doing a few pages at a time until we can get it done.


----------



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Database*

Guys, I think a seperate area for manuals would be a great idea. I am greatful for finding this forum and all the information and knowledge that is available here.
Thanks for all the work and effort that is shown here.
Norm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Norm
Looks like this is it!! Enjoy! I know the new posts show up about six or more spots down on the list due to the "stickys" but after awhile you'll get used to scrolling down a little.

This question was posed before aegt and myself started adding manuals. I didn't know how well it would be received since we didn't have many bolens guys here and I didn't want to post the manuals unless others wanted to be able to use them. Looking back, it seems to have been a good idea. Some of the repair manuals have been viewed many times.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Great idea, perhaps if there is enough interest I could post flight manuals for Ch47's, UH1's ABCD and H's and even 727's As well as 747's ......and most aircraft on floats (pontoons)
Just kidding but in all seriousness I do have all the shop manuals for ECHO products and some Kubota Generators!
Dean


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Six. I have not checked them all out, but has anyone tryed downloading to a pdf and adding the whole manual, in a pdf as one attachment? Will it work?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
aegt5000 tried on one or two manuals and he needed to split them into different sections. From what I understand, you need to scan the page, then save it and convert the file to pdf, but you need to know the size and stop and split it up or else you won't be able to download the entire file.
For me anyway, it was easier to skip a few steps and just attach page by page. All anyone needs to do is look at index under each manual and then go to the pages needed. These manuals will be here forever so there really isn't any need to download the complete manual from here. If you need a few pages for a specific repair, just copy what you need.

I'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something? The manuals that we have, are already posted as "stickys" at the top of the Bolens section. Why would we need another section? 

If the guys in the other sections want to do the same that would be great! The other thing to remember is if we were all posting manuals in a "new" section, there would not be a way to keep it in order as far as I know. It would store the manuals in the order posted and not in alphabetical order or according to manufacturer. Could get a little confusing. There also might be some overlap especially with engine manuals.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul,

I tried fooling around converting scanned manuals to pdf’s but if you 
want to preserve the quality, you can only get about 4-6 pages converted
and stay under the forums 1.4 meg file size limit. That would still mean
multiple posts and like sixchows said after looking at the index you can
just go to the section you need and download those pages.

The pdf conversion works very well on documents originally created in
MS Word. If you start with a Word document you can easily convert
25 pages into a high quality pdf.

The other factor is download times. Even if there wasn’t a file size limit,
guys with dial-ups would die  waiting to download 7-10 meg manuals.


----------

